# Huge surge price 13.75



## Uberzilla

Huge demand in South El monte for Hard Summer festival.I've never seen like this,even on New years eve.


----------



## ubearx

Imagine if uber had a phone number. It would go hot red with complains


----------



## Bender

I should have waited but am still happy, I picked a couple up at their hotel and took them to South El Monte and it was$18, I picked them up at the rave later and took them back to their hotel and it was $145.


----------



## Uberzilla

El Monte to west hollywood on 12x uberx surge 780$


----------



## LAuberX

I took some girls out there from Santa Monica at 1.75 surge around 5 p.m., we were almost downtown one says I forgot my I.d. at home. Back to Bundy, head back out to Rosemead 117 minutes, 55 miles $179.00

I saw the 10x surge at midnight, 10 east was not moving, so I kept doing "rain surge" in Santa Monica, not bad!


----------



## Uberzilla

LAuberX sorry but for today 1.75x and wasted your time 117 min, like nothing all night was surge 10x 12x 13x.even Even in Pasadena was 7x 8x 9x.just only 3 rides and got 1350$.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

DAMN! I guess it would be interesting to look at the average driver ratings given by customers when the surge rate is double digits.


----------



## LUXYRIDE

OMG! I cannot believe this! I could only hope to see that happen in RI. I can't think of ANY even that this state would hold that would warrant such a surge! Were there celebrities at this thing, or what?


----------



## Walkersm

LUXYRIDE said:


> OMG! I cannot believe this! I could only hope to see that happen in RI. I can't think of ANY even that this state would hold that would warrant such a surge! Were there celebrities at this thing, or what?


There were actually 2 events going on the hard fest that is really the Uber demographic, young ravers. And the Beyonce concert at the Rose Bowl that is what 60,000 capacity. Then to top it off in the middle of our 90 degree heat wave we have been having it starts to rain pretty good all over the LA basin. Well if you know anything about LA you know when it rains that is like a natural disaster. So everyone waiting at a bus stop decides to splurge and get a taxi. And many part time Uber drivers who do not like driving in the rain pack it up and turn in for the night.

Result is 13X

I have read articles where Uber can limit the surge to top level. I think the more they lower the every day price and get drivers disgruntled with doing the job all they need to do is let loose one of these surge events to bring in that many more drivers or bring the disgruntled ones back into the fray.


----------



## Bender

It was really nice because the San Gabriel Valley is usually very slow.


----------



## grams777

I found some feedback on twitter about the surging last night. Im still looking for some that have words other than explicatives.

In any case, enjoy this while you can. My guess is within a year or two, the CPUC and other regulatory agencies will start putting the lid on some of this. 13x is cool and all for the driver. But it seems like it's just asking for backlash later at the regulatory levels, and perhaps riders as well. In my opinion, in the long term it would better if they capped this between the 4-8x range. This gives more of an impression of self governing. 13 x gives the impression of being out of control.


----------



## UberComic

The whole surge thing is very odd. The high rates were still going when there were tons of cars waiting in Pasadena last night. I was the only car in Pasadena at the beginning of the night when the surge was only 2.5x. I really don't get how it works.


----------



## Farlance

We have had a massive number of tickets hit the queue today because of this, from both riders and drivers. Most of us on the CSR side are also of the mind that there needs to be a cap on the surge rates (there isn't one, which is ridiculous).

It's good money for you guys, but also possibly murder for your ratings.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Highest I've ever seen in Boston is only 6x.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Farlance said:


> We have had a massive number of tickets hit the queue today because of this, from both riders and drivers. Most of us on the CSR side are also of the mind that there needs to be a cap on the surge rates (there isn't one, which is ridiculous).
> 
> It's good money for you guys, but also possibly murder for your ratings.


Do they tell you exactly what triggers the surge and for how much? Is it the number of people actually requesting in relation to the number of drivers? or just the number of people who open the app? or is it the number of people in an area who have the app whether it's open or not? (I know Android apps have this ability, not sure about iOS apps).


----------



## Moofish

Wow, and here I was excited that I made $180 in OC last night.


----------



## UberOC

Highest one I've seen is 3.75... I got one at 2.75 $30 for 5 mile ride


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> We have had a massive number of tickets hit the queue today because of this, from both riders and drivers. Most of us on the CSR side are also of the mind that there needs to be a cap on the surge rates (there isn't one, which is ridiculous).
> 
> It's good money for you guys, but also possibly murder for your ratings.


So the lack of supply is something totally out of the control of the drivers doing their best to get out and do as many pick ups as possible. Noble Farlance you recognise that it could be very bad for driver ratings. It's generated heaps of tickets for CSR's and UBER management is still happy to sit on its hands and watch the bun-fights break out.

I just don't get it - why stick with a rating system that's broken and surge pricing that needs a little delicate reprogramming.


----------



## grams777

Above is from Yelp. The twitter reviews are likewise not very appreciative. From the sounds of it, I'm not sure why a surge over 4x was necessary.


----------



## Farlance

The main issue is riders not paying attention. We tell them, when they request a driver, that their trip is being surge priced and what the surge rate is, and give them a basic calculation of how much their trip may cost if they enter the pickup and dropoff locations. They just choose to ignore all of this and go 'okay, whatever', and then pitch a fit after.


----------



## grams777

Farlance said:


> The main issue is riders not paying attention. We tell them, when they request a driver, that their trip is being surge priced and what the surge rate is, and give them a basic calculation of how much their trip may cost if they enter the pickup and dropoff locations. They just choose to ignore all of this and go 'okay, whatever', and then pitch a fit after.


That's probably all true. But these type of extreme fare multipliers are likely to lead to additional regulations to curb them. It would probably be better to show a higher degree of self restraint. A lower number of cars available would not generate near the same public outcry as this does.


----------



## Just Some Guy

Farlance said:


> The main issue is riders not paying attention. We tell them, when they request a driver, that their trip is being surge priced and what the surge rate is, and give them a basic calculation of how much their trip may cost if they enter the pickup and dropoff locations. They just choose to ignore all of this and go 'okay, whatever', and then pitch a fit after.


The majority in my experience don't input a destination, so they wouldn't get an estimated cost. Most often when there's surge the riders are also intoxicated as well. But honestly, the surge is the only thing that makes this job worthwhile from the driver's perspective with the base rates as low as they are. I don't even bother driving on nights where there's unlikely to be surge, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## grams777

Just Some Guy said:


> The majority in my experience don't input a destination, so they wouldn't get an estimated cost. Most often when there's surge the riders are also intoxicated as well. But honestly, the surge is the only thing that makes this job worthwhile from the driver's perspective with the base rates as low as they are. I don't even bother driving on nights where there's unlikely to be surge, it just isn't worth it.


I've recently found that to be the case for me as well. If I don't see at least a 2x for the late nights, I just go home or don't go out. After doing this awhile, I realize it's not worth it.


----------



## Farlance

Keep in mind I'm just putting my two cents in, guys. I may be a CSR, but that just means I have a different viewpoint on these things -- I can't actually change them. :<


----------



## UberComic

I watched TV at home in Pasadena until the surge hit like I knew it would. Didn't come close to imagining it would go as high as it would. 

Most of the drivers who also had Lyft accounts left them off for the evening. I saw one report that the service didn't even hit "prime time," even with one car available in a Pasadena. In that aspect it was a success for Uber. Why wait for a normal Lyft fare when you might hit the Uber jackpot?

Personally I'd rather see an extra cost for longer trips to pickup riders. That's the real indication of high demand and low supply.


----------



## Jeeves

I always thought surge was capped at 5x or 6x. This is bonkers!


----------



## LUXYRIDE

I have seen surges in both Providence AND Newport, yet, I sat idle waiting for a rider. Don't get it at all.


----------



## Walkersm

Well Lux if the customers can actually read and comprehend and do math when surge pricing hits you should be sitting as they are waiting for it to go away. At 13x surge the only people that should have ordered a car are women in labor needing a ride to the hospital. But no one reads or does math in LA thanks to our wonderful public school system so they order away! Alcohol could have something to do with it as well! LOL

Always thought you could not enter into a contract while intoxicated. So I wonder why the credit card companies are letting the charges stand when thier card holders dispute them and say they were drunk. Would be interesting to see Ubers Charge back percentage of wins and losses.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> Keep in mind I'm just putting my two cents in, guys. I may be a CSR, but that just means I have a different viewpoint on these things -- I can't actually change them. :<


What is the process to implement needed change within UBER? Do all changes come as fiats from above or have you noted good suggestions from the coal face being implemented by Senior management?


----------



## Just Some Guy

Walkersm said:


> Always thought you could not enter into a contract while intoxicated. So I wonder why the credit card companies are letting the charges stand when thier card holders dispute them and say they were drunk. Would be interesting to see Ubers Charge back percentage of wins and losses.


You entered into the contract when you signed up for the app, not when you requested the ride. That would be the obvious legal defense from Uber. I'm pretty sure credit card companies aren't too likely to charge back on the basis that you were intoxicated. If that was the case, no bar, club, strip club, etc would take credit cards.

_"I know I charged $1200 in the champagne room last night, but I was drunk so I shouldn't have to pay for it..."_
Intoxicated or not, you still received the service that you requested, and therefore you're responsible for the costs.


----------



## grams777

Sydney Uber said:


> What is the process to implement needed change within UBER? Do all changes come as fiats from above or have you noted good suggestions from the coal face being implemented by Senior management?


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> What is the process to implement needed change within UBER? Do all changes come as fiats from above or have you noted good suggestions from the coal face being implemented by Senior management?


It's generally a combination of driver feedback, user feedback, and internal discussion. There's pretty much a meeting every other day to discuss what's going on, what's changing, etc.


----------



## Walkersm

Just Some Guy said:


> You entered into the contract when you signed up for the app, not when you requested the ride. That would be the obvious legal defense from Uber. I'm pretty sure credit card companies aren't too likely to charge back on the basis that you were intoxicated. If that was the case, no bar, club, strip club, etc would take credit cards.
> 
> _"I know I charged $1200 in the champagne room last night, but I was drunk so I shouldn't have to pay for it..."_
> Intoxicated or not, you still received the service that you requested, and therefore you're responsible for the costs.


Yea I know some strip clubs in NY got in a bit of heat for that. Think they won out though. And a new policy was they had to put the customer on the phone with the credit card company after it went over 5K or some such number for them to determine state of mind and ability to comprehend.


----------



## OriginalGeek

@Farlance take note of this, Lyft kicked Uber's ass at the Hard Fest last night by mobilizing drivers to hand out free first ride cards, to collect the $15 kill fee. Uber riders figured out that Lyft caps at 3x, did the arithmetic and downloaded the Lyft app. With the fine job Uber has been doing to try to put Lyft into Prime Time Most of the Time in L.A., the 13x surge was a major gaffe. Didn't hear about that happening in Pasadena. Nevertheless, I am enjoying the spoils of the surge.


----------



## Farlance

OriginalGeek said:


> @Farlance take note of this, Lyft kicked Uber's ass at the Hard Fest last night by mobilizing drivers to hand out free first ride cards, to collect the $15 kill fee. Uber riders figured out that Lyft caps at 3x, did the arithmetic and downloaded the Lyft app. With the fine job Uber has been doing to try to put Lyft into Prime Time Most of the Time in L.A., the 13x surge was a major gaffe. Didn't hear about that happening in Pasadena. Nevertheless, I am enjoying the spoils of the surge.


Let me just make major changes to our sys-- oh wait I'm just a CSR. :|


----------



## TomNashville

Farlance said:


> The main issue is riders not paying attention. We tell them, when they request a driver, that their trip is being surge priced and what the surge rate is, and give them a basic calculation of how much their trip may cost if they enter the pickup and dropoff locations. They just choose to ignore all of this and go 'okay, whatever', and then pitch a fit after.


So, when you get a complaint ticket because of surge pricing, do you look at the rating that was given to the driver and remove the 1-star rating, or does the driver just have to accept a low rating for the $$$?


----------



## TomNashville

Walkersm said:


> Well Lux if the customers can actually read and comprehend and do math when surge pricing hits you should be sitting as they are waiting for it to go away. At 13x surge the only people that should have ordered a car are women in labor needing a ride to the hospital. But no one reads or does math in LA thanks to our wonderful public school system so they order away! Alcohol could have something to do with it as well! LOL
> 
> Always thought you could not enter into a contract while intoxicated. So I wonder why the credit card companies are letting the charges stand when thier card holders dispute them and say they were drunk. Would be interesting to see Ubers Charge back percentage of wins and losses.


It isn't a contract, it is a simple fee for service. If this were the case, how would drunk people ever be able to use our service, call a cab, order pizza, or any number of things that drunk people spend money on?


----------



## TomNashville

So far in Nashville, I've only seen surge at 3x, but I wasn't driving for Uber on 4th of July, only Lyft. How high did it get on the 4th here Grams?


----------



## grams777

TomNashville said:


> So far in Nashville, I've only seen surge at 3x, but I wasn't driving for Uber on 4th of July, only Lyft. How high did it get on the 4th here Grams?


They were both almost the same. I don't remember if uber got to 4x, they did hit 3x. That was tough work though with half of downtown closed off.


----------



## TomNashville

Yeah, I only got like 15 rides that night. I had a $66 fare on 200% prime time because a couple of belmont pharmacy students wanted me to stop at Taco Bell, then they ate inside and took a 10 mile trip to Antioch. I gave them a courtesy call when they reached the 30 minute mark inside eating their food. They had an extreme case of "Daddy's paying for it" syndrome, lol.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Walkersm said:


> Well Lux if the customers can actually read and comprehend and do math when surge pricing hits you should be sitting as they are waiting for it to go away. At 13x surge the only people that should have ordered a car are women in labor needing a ride to the hospital. But no one reads or does math in LA thanks to our wonderful public school system so they order away! Alcohol could have something to do with it as well! LOL
> 
> Always thought you could not enter into a contract while intoxicated. So I wonder why the credit card companies are letting the charges stand when thier card holders dispute them and say they were drunk. Would be interesting to see Ubers Charge back percentage of wins and losses.


Agreed. There is a post somewhere about a Yelp complaint from July 4th, where she knew the normal fare and the multiplier, and yet she expected the fare to be less than normal * multiplier!


----------



## Just Some Guy

TomNashville said:


> Yeah, I only got like 15 rides that night. I had a $66 fare on 200% prime time because a couple of belmont pharmacy students wanted me to stop at Taco Bell, then they ate inside and took a 10 mile trip to Antioch. I gave them a courtesy call when they reached the 30 minute mark inside eating their food. They had an extreme case of "Daddy's paying for it" syndrome, lol.


That's why I love the college students, it can be 6x surge, and they still give you 5 stars.


----------



## SCdave

Uber might want to add to "Customer Settings"/Dashboard, a "Customer Surge Threshold" setting. For example, explain Surge Pricing and have Rider input their "Surge Factor Threshold". Rider puts in 2x as their max. If it is 2x, then they see that the current surge is 1.75x and "Under Your Threshold". This is a positive (well, kind of).

If over "Surge Threshold" then Rider sees 3x and "Surge is Over your Threshold" and must Override. Needs work but concept is make the Customer aware, have customer enter what they believe is within their budget during signup (and can change as they Uber more). Rider Perception is now titled towards "acceptance" of a Surge and not a surprise sledgehammer. They might still be "unsatisfied" but they had some control over the process.

Threshold not the right word but just what I'm trying to express. This could be paired with a Maximum Fare Setting. Say $75 per ride max. that would also require an Override. Of course, this would require the rider entering both a Pick Up and Drop Off location to generate. Surge and/or Max Fare could be changed at anytime by the rider on their Dashboard. Uber could send out emails prior to New Years, 4th of July, etc..." Surge pricing has been experience in prior years, please review and adjust your Surge/Max Fare Thresholds.

It is essentially the same as the Rider seeing the Surge Factor on their Mobile App and having to Accept it. But hopefully they are not in an Altered State when they set their Dashboard Surge/Max Fare Threshold.


----------



## getemtheresafely

uber would not like this as it is an obvious "loss in money" for them.......good idea though....would most definitely save a many low ratings for the driver due to the "disgust of the service" rather than the driver


----------



## NicknTulsa

grams777 said:


> I've recently found that to be the case for me as well. If I don't see at least a 2x for the late nights, I just go home or don't go out. After doing this awhile, I realize it's not worth it.


Agreed


----------



## Bender

I was driving that night and was 4.8 for the weekend.


----------



## ubrad

Just Some Guy said:


> [...] the surge is the only thing that makes this job worthwhile from the driver's perspective with the base rates as low as they are. I don't even bother driving on nights where there's unlikely to be surge, it just isn't worth it.





grams777 said:


> [...] If I don't see at least a 2x for the late nights, I just go home or don't go out. After doing this awhile, I realize it's not worth it.


Congratulations, you are participating in the economic principle known as Price Discovery. When there's no surge on, only the drivers who find it worthwhile will be out, and someone who needs a ride will be able to get one cheaply. Once there are more riders than drivers, Uber can increase the fare multiplier with two effects: incent more drivers to get on the road, and deter more riders from requesting a ride, eventually leading to a balance. It's a great example of an efficient market, ensuring the best match of demand and supply by varying price.


----------



## KrisThuy

how much u guys made on saturday? the whole shift


----------



## Bender

I made almost $500 for 5 hours.


----------



## KrisThuy

Bender said:


> I made almost $500 for 5 hours.


darn thats crazyyyy

u had x13?


----------

